# Network Link#1 Interface



## Priyaamaresh (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi,

I am using FreeBSD 7.4/i386. When tried with [cmd=]netstat -in[/cmd]


```
# netstat -in
Name    Mtu Network       Address              Ipkts Ierrs    Opkts Oerrs  Coll
bce0   1500 [color="Red"][B]<Link#1>[/B][/color]      5c:f3:fc:b6:59:bc    42879     0    54670     0     0
bce0   1500 10.10.10.0/24 10.10.10.1           43483     -    52889     -     -
bce0   1500 2010::5ef3:fc 2010::5ef3:fcff:f       71     -      259     -     -
bce0   1500 fe80:1::5ef3: fe80:1::5ef3:fcff        8     -        9     -     -
bce1   1500 <Link#2>      5c:f3:fc:b6:59:be        0     0        0     0     0
```
 
Is there any way to change link#1 to link#0? Because *I* need to used under link#0? Will it be possible? If yes, please reveal with the steps.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2012)

Priyaamaresh said:
			
		

> Is there any way to change link#1 to link#0??
> Because i need to used under link#0?


Why?

NB. Knock it off with the custom fonts. [thread=8816]Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums I: proper formatting[/thread]


----------



## Priyaamaresh (Jun 12, 2012)

*Link#0*

Hi,

Link#0 is the network interface link that has to be used as specified in specification. I felt for FreeBSD it starts with Link#1. To ensure I asked. If there is any way to change I can proceed with. Else should find alternate way.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2012)

Stick the cable in the other interface and configure bce1 instead of bce0.


----------



## Priyaamaresh (Jun 12, 2012)

*Link#0*

But the interface bce1 is on Link#2. Will it be possible when I stick cable?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 12, 2012)

Priyaamaresh said:
			
		

> Will it be possible when I stick cable?


Will what be possible?

Do you have _any_ networking experience? It's not a problem if you don't but it does explain the odd questions.


----------



## bbzz (Jun 12, 2012)

Priyaamaresh said:
			
		

> But the interface bce1 is on Link#2. Will it be possible when I stick cable?



No, you can't. It starts at Link#1, not Link#0.
Anything else?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 12, 2012)

Priyaamaresh, read your PM before posting anything else. You really need to stop shouting.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 13, 2012)

Why are you so hung up on that link number? What do you think it does and why do you think it needs to be a specific number?


----------



## kpa (Jun 13, 2012)

The Link# numbers correspond to the order of interfaces in output of `$ ifconfig -l` and the numbering starts from 1, not 0.


----------

